# Heavenly Bamboo berries



## Grampa Don (Feb 8, 2020)

Shot in the morning still wet from sprinklers.







Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2020)

Grandpa Don, I never heard of them. Are they edible? They do look good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2020)

I never heard of them either Don, very pretty shot, I do enjoy seeing your photos.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi Ruth,  No, in fact they are poisonous.  Ours is in front of the house where Sparky never goes.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2020)

So, does that mean that birds don't or can't eat them?


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 8, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> So, does that mean that birds don't or can't eat them?


You know, I don't know.  You would think the squirrels might.  Maybe they taste bad.  I've never seen anything eat them.  The other day I saw a squirrel nibbling on a Morning Glory vine, and I understood they are poisonous.

Don


----------



## Lee (Feb 9, 2020)

Don, they resemble Holly Berries, pretty whatever they are. Do the leaves fall off in winter or stay green year round.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Lee,  They do look just like Holly berries.  The bush is an evergreen.  It's not real bamboo. We had a Holly once, but I got tired of getting pricked by it.

Don


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks like the berries and leaves of a nandina


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 9, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Looks like the berries and leaves of a nandina


Good eye! I looked it up, and that's another name for it.

Don


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

I have four bushes, this below is the oldest/biggest.  It's a beautiful bush and pretty drought tolerant and VERY colorful.  Nandina Domestica's berries are poisonous, but I don't have any dogs to worry about.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nandina



And, here's two wildflowers I uprooted yesterday from the side of a highway, I was afraid they would die but they're alive and well this morning.  If anyone knows their name, please tell.  I think it's unlawful to pick wildflowers, but there were millions of them along that highway.


----------

